# Breeding Conditions for RB



## Mac (Oct 29, 2003)

What are the best conditions for breeding RB`s?
Detail Please

Thanks

MAC


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Mac said:


> What are the best conditions for breeding RB`s?
> Detail Please
> 
> Thanks
> ...


i would suggest you have a tank roughly 100gal or bigger if possible. have around at least 5-6 p's sizes 5" and up. place the tank in a low traffic area. keep water stable at 81-82deg. feed 2-3 times a day small portions. stick to a weekly water change day. keep lighting to a minimum. and keep on water parameters and you could possible have a couple pair off and start breeding. :smile:


----------

